# Favorite horror soundtrack?



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Favorite horror soundtrack would have to be "Frozen". 
I get a genuine feeling of dread every time I hear "Let it Go".


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Honestly, all the throwbacks to old horror soundtracks in American Horror Story are particularly great. I think they've used some themes from Halloween, from Dracula.. their selection makes for a really fun mix.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 31, 2015)

My favorites are Dracula and The Omen, off the top of my head. I could list more, but there's nothing like those two! And the theme to Pet Semetary (the movie) is nice and creepy.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Some of my favorite horror movie scores:

*The Ring/The Ring Two* by Hans Zimmer, Henning Lohner, and Martin Tillman
*High Tension (Haute Tension)* by François Eudes-Chanfrault
*The Fourth Kind* by Atli Örvarsson
*I Know Who Killed Me* by Joel McNeely
*The Texas Chain Saw Massacre* by Tobe Hooper & Wayne Bell
*Evil Dead* by Roque Baños


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have several favorite soundtracks.

*The Uninvited*---Christopher Young
*Shutter*---Nathan Barr (and Lisbeth Scott)
*The Ring / Ring 2*---Hans Zimmer
*The Fourth Kind*---Alti Orvarsson
*Blair Witch 2: Book of Shadows*---Carter Burwell


----------



## teamtimtam (Feb 8, 2015)

I love the soundtrack to devils rejects, every time I hear any of the songs I imagine the blood shed. free bird has never been so gory....


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tend toward the oldies ... Waxman's "The Bride of Frankenstein", Goldsmith's "The Omen", Tiomkin's "The Thing From Another World".


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm really liking this thread. It's giving me great ideas.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Littenies of satan" by Deomanda Galles it's not a movie sound track that i know of but her sterio screaming and the chanting will get to about anybody after extended periods, like . maybe 6 seconds!
I tried using this in my "House", too upsetting ,too scary for the style of entertainment i am doing here. (Consumer-friendly)


----------



## highbury (Aug 4, 2014)

I really like Antoni Maiovvi & Umberto's "Hook & Pull Gang," which is a new re-score to The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I'm also always playing the score to "Halloween III: Season of the Witch," as well as other Carpenter scores.


----------



## ThePumpkinKing (Jul 11, 2009)

Check out the soundtracks to "The Village" and "Sleepy Hollow". Both are great background tracks to have playing. I even purchased one with Vincent Price reading Edgar Allen Poe. Crazy eerie!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "Littenies of satan" by Deomanda Galles it's not a movie sound track that i know of but her sterio screaming and the chanting will get to about anybody after extended periods, like . maybe 6 seconds!
> I tried using this in my "House", too upsetting ,too scary for the style of entertainment i am doing here. (Consumer-friendly)


I don't see how *anyone* could like her music. Downright annoying. But, to each their own.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

My favorites have always been the soundtrack albums from Carpenter's "Halloween," King and Romero's "Creepshow," and that marvelous soundtrack from "The Lost Boys." I have all three on vinyl.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

My favorite soundtrack is "House of 100 Corpses". For a more traditional score type soundtrack I would go with "The Shining" or "A Clockwork Orange"


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've always been fascinated by Elfman's Sleepy Hollow score.


----------

